# ileocystoplasty



## micalbee65 (Apr 30, 2010)

Need some help here.  My Doctor removed the ureters and found that one was duplicated. He then did a cystotomy and "split the bladder in half". From there he removed a portion of the Ileum and opened it up and then that portion was brought down and sewed to the bladder. Once half of the anastomosis was performed, ureteral reimplant was carried out into the bowel segment.  The Ureters on the right side were passed through the right side of the bowel segment (now part of the bladder) and sewn in place and then the left side ureter was reimplanted in the same fashion.  The remainder of the closure of the Ileocystoplasy was performed closing the lateral and anterior aspects of the cystotomy.... . I have CPT's
51960  Enterocystoplasty, including intesinal anastomosis
but having trouble with the ureteral anastomosis.
50780/50782 for the single and for the duplicated ureters
not sure if I am even close.. 
Please help.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (May 16, 2010)

I don't have my CPT with me, but I'd probably use the ureter to intestine code with modifier -50 (or right and left depending on the carrier) and add modifier -22 to explain the duplicate ureter.


----------

